# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Eight months in and still thin on top

## thinkingaboutit

Hi Guys,

It's been about nearly 8 months now since I had my FUE. I have hair, whereas I had no hair at all on top before. I also have a hairline which has changed my appearance dramatically. However, it is not thick as I had hoped for. I have 3,400 grafts, so I would have expected a bit more thickness. Under light you can really see how thin it is. I also sometimes notice that it feels thicker in some months more than others, as if like I am losing hair. However, it feels a lot less thin now then it felt, say 2 months ago.

I also got myself a hair cut after 6 months. I needed to as I felt it looked like a comb over, which I hated. 

Anyway, I know a lot of people recommend using things like Regaine etc after FUE. My clinic did not recommend things like that, and when I asked, they said, you should not really need to use such products. Anyway, if it will help boost my growth, I will consider it.

I would appreciate people's opinion on this. Thank you.

----------


## El Nino

Still too early to judge yet so don't panic.

If you've had a cosmetic difference then it sounds like you are on track.

Before and after pics would help a lot and where did you go?

----------


## drybone

> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been about nearly 8 months now since I had my FUE. I have hair, whereas I had no hair at all on top before. I also have a hairline which has changed my appearance dramatically. However, it is not thick as I had hoped for. I have 3,400 grafts, so I would have expected a bit more thickness. Under light you can really see how thin it is. I also sometimes notice that it feels thicker in some months more than others, as if like I am losing hair. However, it feels a lot less thin now then it felt, say 2 months ago.
> 
> I also got myself a hair cut after 6 months. I needed to as I felt it looked like a comb over, which I hated. 
> 
> Anyway, I know a lot of people recommend using things like Regaine etc after FUE. My clinic did not recommend things like that, and when I asked, they said, you should not really need to use such products. Anyway, if it will help boost my growth, I will consider it.
> 
> I would appreciate people's opinion on this. Thank you.


 Hi and welcome. 

Can you post up some pics so we know where you started and what you look like now? 

What NW were you when you had the procedure ? 

 :Smile: 

p.s. How much does it cost to have 3400 grafts FUE ? thats a lot of grafts for FUE.

----------


## thinkingaboutit

Hi, there is definitely a big difference. On the Norwood Scale I was in between 5A to 6. I had no hair at all in the front. Now I have hair, although, as I said recently it feels thin. Even my wife has started to notice. She used to say it's just me and my mind. I am not panicking, at the same time, I would like to know if some people lose hair after growth. I will try to post some pictures. 

I felt that that it may be too early to judge, and thought you guys may say the same thing. But I just needed someone else s opinion.  

Before my TP, I had been shaving my head daily, religiously, for 7 years. So when I had my TP done, I thought about the worst case scenario, that I would go back to shaving my head, and maybe lose 2K. For me it was worth the risk. 

@drybone, I was told I would need about 5,000 - 5,500 grafts. I was also advised that if I felt I wanted it, I could have a second procedure after a year or year and half to get the crown area, and any touch up's done. I did not do my crown as I felt that was less important. It cost me just under £2,000 to get 3,400 grafts done, by a German Hospital based in Turkey. This is not a back alley job. If you saw this hospital, it's like a 5 star hotel. I have posted about this before. If you read my previous threads then you will find the info. However, I am not into promoting any company, and for me it's too early to say whether it's been a success. 

Now back to Regaine question. Anyone who has had FUE done, what's your opinion on using it? Would you recommend that I use it give it a boost? I would love to hear some answers on the Regaine question.

Thank you.

----------


## thinkingaboutit

Hi Guys, Just a quick update. Now I am noticing drastic baldness. It feels like on a daily basis I am shedding loads of hair. I don't know why, and I am not noticing it on my pillow or anything. It's no longer just me thinking it, other people are noticing it. I don't know what to do. I will contact the clinic.

----------


## DAVE52

> Hi, there is definitely a big difference. On the Norwood Scale I was in between 5A to 6. I had no hair at all in the front. *Now I have hair, although, as I said recently it feels thin.*.


 Probably because it is thin
People , me too, go the HT route thinking one session will give them the same density they had when they were younger .
Not tuntil they do it , they realize , it isn't going to happen and you need multiple procedures.
You mention that you used to buzz your hair , it you can still do it , go for it and forget about your hair loss
I did

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Unless you get a shitton of grafts, its going to look noticably better, but then you'll slowly realize it is still thin and unless you keep it short, thin hair looks bad.

----------


## topcat

5000 grafts on a NW 6? Did you understand the numbers before having a procedure? You had 3400 grafts, what was the square area in cm of the recipient area?

----------


## drybone

I had 1333 grafts. Strange number but I was originally only having 1000. I am a norwood three. 

Turns out , nowhere near enough density for the small line I had rebuilt, but with dermmatch and kaboki, It now looks great. 

 :Smile:

----------


## ITNEVERRAINS

My opinion (without photos) is where you once had 40000 hairs, you now have 3400.

----------


## thinkingaboutit

I just mainly had the front and the middle done. I spoke to the clinic via email. I am losing hair that was grafted, which they say should not be happening. The transplanted hairs themselves should not be falling out now. They fall out up to 3 months after the operation. But not after the 3 month period. They advised me to use Minoxidil and take pictures, and wait until 10-12 months. After that I would be entitled to a re-operation under guarantee.

Anyway, all I can do is wait and see. I am very surprised by this/

----------


## drybone

I agree. A NW 6 would need to have sparse coverage with the maximum grafts (7000) and then dermmatch and other concealers to make it work. 

I think you are far better off shaving it down and waiting for Histogen and other advancements.  :Smile:

----------


## thinkingaboutit

Hi All, I am not exactly NW6, it's the shape, that is closest that I can think of. I was told I would need 5,500. Even if I needed 6,000 or if we exagerate and say 9,000 it does not matter, as I have very thick donor hair on the sides and money is not too much of an issue (without sounding like arrogant sod). However, that's not what this thread is about or that's not the question I was asking. I asked if this is normal to shed hair like this, I also asked if anyone recommends products like Regaine. Basically, I got my answer, through the clinic, I was hoping someone here may have the knowledge to answer that question. Basically, in short I should not really be shedding grafted hair after the initial 3 month period. So what's happening to me is not normal. So I will wait and see. Thank you for all your advice.

----------


## gillenator

thinkin,

I know what you mean.  These threads can get off topic very quickly.

While it is true that continued shedding after three months post-op is not the norm, it is not unheard of either.

We could potentially chart the normal range on a curve but there are always those who experience things outside the norm.

Hopefully things will improve for you soon.  :Wink:

----------


## drybone

> Hi All, I am not exactly NW6, it's the shape, that is closest that I can think of. I was told I would need 5,500. Even if I needed 6,000 or if we exagerate and say 9,000 it does not matter, as I have very thick donor hair on the sides and money is not too much of an issue (without sounding like arrogant sod). However, that's not what this thread is about or that's not the question I was asking. I asked if this is normal to shed hair like this, I also asked if anyone recommends products like Regaine. Basically, I got my answer, through the clinic, I was hoping someone here may have the knowledge to answer that question. Basically, in short I should not really be shedding grafted hair after the initial 3 month period. So what's happening to me is not normal. So I will wait and see. Thank you for all your advice.


 I have no experience with NW 6 but from what I have read it means you are virtually bald. Rogaine and Finasteride are 95% about maintaining what you have left. This is why many of us did not tell you to run out and buy these products. 

I believe with this kind of thin coverage, using concealer can make it appear double or even triple the amount of transplants.  :Smile:

----------


## thinkingaboutit

@gillenator, good to see you again. It's nice to see a familiar face from the first time I joined. Up until a month ago, I had very good coverage at the front and top area. It was only crown that was missing. And the thickness was what you would expect at around 6/7 months. Anyway, let's just wait and see. There is no point in worrying about it. I don't regret it.

----------


## drybone

> @gillenator, good to see you again. It's nice to see a familiar face from the first time I joined. Up until a month ago, I had very good coverage at the front and top area. It was only crown that was missing. And the thickness was what you would expect at around 6/7 months. Anyway, let's just wait and see. There is no point in worrying about it. I don't regret it.


 There have been a lot of people who came here to try to help you. You told them you were a NW 6. You should have put up a photo so we could see what your situation is. 

Try to appreciate the effort people made to try to post and help you.

----------


## gillenator

> @gillenator, good to see you again. It's nice to see a familiar face from the first time I joined. Up until a month ago, I had very good coverage at the front and top area. It was only crown that was missing. And the thickness was what you would expect at around 6/7 months. Anyway, let's just wait and see. There is no point in worrying about it. I don't regret it.


 Now that's a great attitude! Good to see you too thinkin... :Wink:

----------


## thinkingaboutit

A quick reply to all. I contacted the HT Clinic. They will do another session under the guarantee. So if after 12 months, they check, and there is not 3,400 grafts, then they will do the extra grafts at no extra cost. I was due for second session after a year or so anyway to cover the crown area and to add some thickness if I feel I need it. This was discussed before my first HT. Nearly every clinic said I would need 2 or 3 sessions. Each one after a year.

Also, I have been using Remaine for about 10 days now. However, even before the Regaine, I saw some improvement, not anything to shout about. But I do have a head of hair when I had absolutely nothing on top and upfront before the TP. I know everybody is going to ask for pictures and I will post pictures one day. So it's been a week about 10 days on Regaine, and I bought 6 months supply, so I will continue on it. I also started Proscar properly today. I took one about 5 days ago. Then I took one 3 days ago. I thought I would give a bit of gap to see any side effects. So far none. I am going to start taking it daily from today just to give it a boost. 

Anyway, I will let you all know how I get along. I am hoping the combination of Regaine and Proscar will give it an extra helping hand, which my grafts may need!

----------


## drybone

> A quick reply to all. I contacted the HT Clinic. They will do another session under the guarantee. So if after 12 months, they check, and there is not 3,400 grafts, then they will do the extra grafts at no extra cost. I was due for second session after a year or so anyway to cover the crown area and to add some thickness if I feel I need it. This was discussed before my first HT. Nearly every clinic said I would need 2 or 3 sessions. Each one after a year.
> 
> Also, I have been using Remaine for about 10 days now. However, even before the Regaine, I saw some improvement, not anything to shout about. But I do have a head of hair when I had absolutely nothing on top and upfront before the TP. I know everybody is going to ask for pictures and I will post pictures one day. So it's been a week about 10 days on Regaine, and I bought 6 months supply, so I will continue on it. I also started Proscar properly today. I took one about 5 days ago. Then I took one 3 days ago. I thought I would give a bit of gap to see any side effects. So far none. I am going to start taking it daily from today just to give it a boost. 
> 
> Anyway, I will let you all know how I get along. I am hoping the combination of Regaine and Proscar will give it an extra helping hand, which my grafts may need!


 Well good luck to you  . However,  I still have no idea what your situation started as. Your information has been vague and you bounce different bits of your story around . I am sure Gill can and will advise you. 

Good luck !!! Keep us posted  :Smile:

----------


## gillenator

thinkin,

I trust that you are first cutting the Proscar which comes at 5 mg strength.

Best wishes again to you.

----------


## irishpaddyman

after saying a day before there deff some diff in front now you say day later you say your shedding lot and people are starting to know i think your just panicing ?

----------


## irishpaddyman

sry mate that last post i was on bout was from were you said last month that there deff was diff but then day later you said you were shedding lot and that people were noticing it so has there been much of diff this month?

----------


## irishpaddyman

here what one lad says in another forum he had his hair transplant in turkey to; 
i.e : friend of mine never took a thing after HT ,he was only fully happy with the result at the 10th month. Up untill then he though the grafts were dead. so dont panic just yet thinkingboutit

----------


## greatjob!

You didn't by any chance have your hair transplant down with beauty travels 24 did you? Also if you had a bad result with a clinic I would almost never suggest returning to them for another procedure even if they were paying you.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been about nearly 8 months now since I had my FUE. I have hair, whereas I had no hair at all on top before. I also have a hairline which has changed my appearance dramatically. However, it is not thick as I had hoped for. I have 3,400 grafts, so I would have expected a bit more thickness. Under light you can really see how thin it is. I also sometimes notice that it feels thicker in some months more than others, as if like I am losing hair. However, it feels a lot less thin now then it felt, say 2 months ago.
> 
> I also got myself a hair cut after 6 months. I needed to as I felt it looked like a comb over, which I hated. 
> 
> Anyway, I know a lot of people recommend using things like Regaine etc after FUE. My clinic did not recommend things like that, and when I asked, they said, you should not really need to use such products. Anyway, if it will help boost my growth, I will consider it.
> 
> I would appreciate people's opinion on this. Thank you.


 Rogaine helps a little.  I'm surprised your clinic does not recommend Rogaine.  It helps with the blood circulation.  Growth comes in so gradually that it is common for patients to be concerned before the 12 month period when a full result is usually achieved.  If your clinic took good clear post-op photos a side by side image comparison can be reassuring.  Take several hi-res photos and send them to your clinic.  They should be able to make a photo composite for you to evaluate.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant Atlanta

----------


## irishpaddyman

greatjob why you say was it beauty travels 24? do you know much bout them ??

----------


## greatjob!

> greatjob why you say was it beauty travels 24? do you know much bout them ??


 I haven't heard much of anything good about them. They are some sort of booking agent for the hospital in turkey. The real issue I have is you have no idea who is going to perform your surgery. You should make you decision on where to have surgery based on the doctor and his/her long long track record of producing consistently outstanding results, not how fancy the facilities are, price, bells whistles, blah blah. When it comes down to it the only thing that matters is the results, and by paying a company to randomly select a surgeon for you is crap shoot. I personally don't want to leave something as important as a hair transplant up to chance.

The only people you should be looking at when planning a hair transplant is the doctor. If you want to go to Turkey there are some outstanding doctors there like Dr. Hakan Doganay, Dr. Koray Erdogan, and Dr. Keser and there prices are very resonable.

----------


## gillenator

Could not agree more.  You definitely want to know who the surgeon will be and not leave it to chance.  The large hair mills are notorious for doing this.  

On the day of surgery they introduce the patient to an unknown doctor who in many cases is new to HT surgery and trying to gain experience and practice.

Many new patients simply go along with this switch at the last minute and get the procedure done.  The results then can be a crapshoot.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Do not let anyone play musical chairs on you the day you show up for surgery.  Confirm your surgeon before you leave home.

----------


## thinkingaboutit

Just as quick update for you all. I was a mixture of panic/worry/high expectation.

Considering what it looked like before and after, it's worlds apart. I have hair now, yes, it may not be as thick as I had hoped, but considering my level of baldness it's pretty good. All the major clinics told me I would need 2 or 3 procedures, so for 1 procedure, I should be happy. Most said I would need 3 procedures. Some even said it would not be possible. 

In short, I am happy. I have no regrets in doing this. If I did have regrets it would be the following: a) I wish I had done it at a younger age b) I wish I had done at with a more reputable surgeon, because then it would take away that niggly question in my mind would it have been even better!

What's done is done and I am happy for now  :Wink: 

As always, thank you all.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Just as quick update for you all. I was a mixture of panic/worry/high expectation.
> 
> Considering what it looked like before and after, it's worlds apart. I have hair now, yes, it may not be as thick as I had hoped, but considering my level of baldness it's pretty good. All the major clinics told me I would need 2 or 3 procedures, so for 1 procedure, I should be happy. Most said I would need 3 procedures. Some even said it would not be possible. 
> 
> In short, I am happy. I have no regrets in doing this. If I did have regrets it would be the following: a) I wish I had done it at a younger age b) I wish I had done at with a more reputable surgeon, because then it would take away that niggly question in my mind would it have been even better!
> 
> What's done is done and I am happy for now 
> 
> As always, thank you all.


 Hair is addicting... we all want more.

- Chuck Dr. Cole's office

----------


## gillenator

> Just as quick update for you all. I was a mixture of panic/worry/high expectation.
> 
> Considering what it looked like before and after, it's worlds apart. I have hair now, yes, it may not be as thick as I had hoped, but considering my level of baldness it's pretty good. All the major clinics told me I would need 2 or 3 procedures, so for 1 procedure, I should be happy. Most said I would need 3 procedures. Some even said it would not be possible. 
> 
> In short, I am happy. I have no regrets in doing this. If I did have regrets it would be the following: a) I wish I had done it at a younger age b) I wish I had done at with a more reputable surgeon, because then it would take away that niggly question in my mind would it have been even better!
> 
> What's done is done and I am happy for now 
> 
> As always, thank you all.


 Thinkin,

I have not seen your before pics so I was just wondering if you started with a completely bald surface or did you have some level of native hair left in the recipient area?

----------


## rev3

You have the best attitude of any post I have ever read on any forum!

Only the best to you and your hair!

----------


## thinkingaboutit

@gillenator , I didn't see you reply before, otherwise i would have replied. I am assuming you have seen the recent pictures I posted with "post hair transplant". I can post a picture of my with my face blurred out with me before HT. However, if I blur my face out, it doesn't give you the "real picture" of what I looked like. Basically, for the last 7 years (that' not an exaggeration) I used to shave my head daily with a razor. In short on top I was nearly completely gone. Towards the front no hair at all, towards the back near the crown just very thin hair. I think I was close to an NW6. I became comfortable with my baldness in the last 7 years, the events happened last year to change things for me. I was very uncomfortable with it in my late teens and 20's, then in my 30's i got a new lease of life and confidence, and then in the last year or so, I all of the sudden wanted hair. The trigger was a holiday. I am not going to bore you with details.

I used to shave my head because I had the head for it, even if I say so myself, and many people have also said it. Shaved head kind of suited me. The truth is it also made me look younger. Now I have some hair, you can see loads of greys etc, so I look closer to my age, which is what is frustrating me wife. She prefers me with hair, however, it's also shocked her, how hair has actually aged me. She got me to colour it in this week, and it's made a huge difference. I have black hair, and if you have loads of grey hair on side, then it does make you look a lot older. I am 38 by the way.

@ rev3, thank you, that's a nice comment.

----------


## gillenator

thinking,

Thanks for the reply my friend.  I assume that your new lease on life was a wife?  :Smile: 

It's amazing how we can live with our hairloss until the "trigger" comes.  A lot of guys tell me the trigger is a new relationship or leaving one.

Dark hair can be a challenge when it loses color.  I guess there are varying opinions as some women like the salt/pepper look.  Some feel it appears distinguished.  That's what my wife tells me. 

Still, I would rather have hair colored or grey than not having it.  :Wink:

----------


## thinkingaboutit

:Smile:  It's so good having the choice. 

You could say the trigger was a bit of my wife, and going to a wedding in a country where if you have a shaved head everyone stares as you like you area  freak or something. My wife I have always known preferred hair rather than shaved. However, she had accepted it on some level, and was always polite, I suppose not to hurt my feelings. But I sense, although she won't say it or admit to it, that she is now very happy now that I have some here, compared to when I had none. I am still quite thin, it's just under 2 months ago that I had my second HT, so I will know after another 6 to 10 months what I will look like. I was happy after the first HT, so I am hoping now I will be even happier. We'll see too early to tell.

Thanks.

----------


## gillenator

Just wait until you recent procedure grows in.  My bet is that she is going to love it.  But be prepared for another potential phenomenon you may not have thought of my friend.

After my third HT procedure grew out along with the corresponding coverage and increased density, my wife started noticing other women noticing me.  Sometimes she would say, "Did you see the way that woman was gazing at you?"   I would say no and her eyes would roll.  Not in a bad way, but I think she liked it more when I was still somewhat thin.

Something to think about... :Wink:

----------


## gillenator

Forgot to mention something.  When I was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer in 2009 and lost 100% of my hair from chemotherapy, we realized what it is like to have no hair whatsoever.

But it never was an issue because my survival became more important than my appearance.

Yes most of it grew back as I miraculously went into remission yet she never comments on my hair anymore.  

She just hugs me now!   :Big Grin:

----------


## drybone

> Forgot to mention something.  When I was diagnosed with *terminal lung cancer in 2009 and lost 100% of my hair from chemotherapy*, we realized what it is like to have no hair whatsoever.
> 
> But it never was an issue because my survival became more important than my appearance.
> 
> Yes most of it grew back as I miraculously went into remission yet she never comments on my hair anymore.  
> 
> She just hugs me now!


 Holy crap Gill  :EEK!: 

Congrats on beating that awful demon   :Smile:  
We got your back bro

----------


## thinkingaboutit

> Forgot to mention something.  When I was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer in 2009 and lost 100% of my hair from chemotherapy, we realized what it is like to have no hair whatsoever.
> 
> But it never was an issue because my survival became more important than my appearance.
> 
> Yes most of it grew back as I miraculously went into remission yet she never comments on my hair anymore.  
> 
> She just hugs me now!


 God, that came from nowhere. I suppose it put's things in perspective a bit. Makes what we moan about seem silly when you got something like that to deal with.

Going back to hair and how this all started, I am personally making, for me huge changes in my life. Some people will want to call it a mid life crisis. I woke up and realised that when I am on my death bed I am not going to want to know how much money I have in my bank account or if I have a nice house and so on. I also realised that I have very few real friends and most people in life nearly always want something from you. So there are very few people you meet along your journey in life that you can call "real true friends". So along with the hair, I have been making other big changes, in terms of my work and my life. Not everyone likes the changes I am making. However, I need to be happy with the life I am living. You live it once. I did not have anything close to your experience. But I have had a lifestyle that has put my whole life at risk, so it kind of put things in perspective for me.

----------


## gillenator

Thanks drybone, that means a lot to me my friend... :Wink:

----------


## gillenator

thinking,

I always got the impression you were deep.  Any decision that brings more peace and meaning to you is worth making IMHO...

I know what you mean about changes in friends and lifestyles.  Presently, I spend a fair amount of time in hospice care assisting other individuals with late stage cancers in the dying process.  Especially children in the hospital...and especially at the holidays.

Since 2010, I have yet to see even one of them survive...and sometimes the family asks me to officiate their service.  Why do I get to live???  I feel guilt sometimes but I hear a voice that says, there's a bigger reason behind all of this.  So I have to pay it forward...sometimes they just need someone who is willing to just listen and pray with them.

It's very humbling, very much so.

----------

